# Surprise Family Picture



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Was looking everywhere for the cats and this is what I found


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*that is the cutest picture i have seen in ages, wow what a lovely fur family, brilliant picture, i would frame it and put it on display.,*


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous picture :001_wub:


----------



## christian (May 28, 2011)

That is unbeliveably cuuuuuuuuuute !!!!


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great picture - it would make a good jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it's safe to say they like that blanket  It's a lovely picture


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

great picture! :001_tt1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That is a fabulous photo. Made my day


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful comments


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely picture i agree it should be framed and put up on your wall. i have a very similar picture of my old original ragdolls on my wall


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> what a lovely picture i agree it should be framed and put up on your wall. i have a very similar picture of my old original ragdolls on my wall


I think I will print it out and frame it or get a digital frame


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, thats brilliant, they are lovely, and what a great pic to get them alltogether in the same picture.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> wow, thats brilliant, they are lovely, and what a great pic to get them alltogether in the same picture.
> michelle x


Thanks Michelle it is one of those things people rarely see lol

It is quite cold here so I guess thats why they cuddled up together


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a fabulous picture - you couldn't have got a better one if they had been posed by a professional photographer :thumbup:
Definitely one to keep forever


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

the photo reminds me of this This - Lolcats 'n' Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

A wonderful pic Merenwenrago  :thumbup:

Ian


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Ian B said:


> A wonderful pic Merenwenrago  :thumbup:
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Where did you get that blanket? I want one


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

holly2009 said:


> Where did you get that blanket? I want one


not sure have to ask my mom  they never come and lie on my bed, cause of the blanket


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Brilliant pic


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous picture! :001_tt1:


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

What a lovely surprise and beautiful picture! They all seem to merge into one, a purrfect little family of felines


----------

